# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  kad ću se moći odvojiti od djeteta bez problema?

## Death-of-Art

evo. rodila prije 4 mjeseca.
ne mogu bez njega tri sekunde.
pošaljem ga s njegovim tatom u šetnju na sat-dva tako da mogu počistiti po stanu i čitavo vrijeme mislim o njemu.

luda sam.

moram na faks krenuti uskoro. kad će on imati 7 mjeseci.
dođe mi da otfučkam to i posvetim se samo djetetu idućih... 60 godina   :Laughing:  

ne znam kako ću ga ostaviti mami na tih par sati.

kako ću tek kad krene u jaslice.

ne mogu ga niti u kinderbetu držat da spava. moram ga imati pored sebe da čujem kako diše. ne mogu zaspati bez njega.

ne mogu ni na komp bez njega.
on spava u MT-u a ja tipkam po kompu.

svekrva stalno navaljuje da ga hoće vodit u šetnju.
poludit ću. meni je to nezamislivo.
nedam ga. previše sam posesivna.
ne podnosim da ga itko drugi nosi osim mene.
isuse. užas.

kako da olabavim malo?

htjela bih izaći van jedan vikend ali ne mogu jer mi on previše fali.

imam osjećaj da nismo prekinuli pupčanu vrpcu i da nikad nit nećemo.

jel vama slično?

----------


## ivy

još si friška mama, vjerojatno i utjecaj hormona.
moja mama mene prvih par mjeseci nije nikome u ruke dala  :Saint:

----------


## mamitzi

kad je moj filip bio mali, oko 10 mjeseci mislim pročitala sam nešto jako slično ovome i osjetila se najgorom od svih najgorih mama na svijetu. i nisam otišla na rodin forum par mjeseci, a onda ga i potpuno zaboravila do nove trudnoće.
muž mi je bio u americi već mjesec dana, roditelji mi nisu  u zagrebu, muževog tatu i sestru već sam bila iskoristila za čuvanje jer sam išla zubar/doktoru  i žudila sam da netko odvede negdje moje djete na sat, dva da ja operem kosu, skuham nešto i pojedem skuhano na miru. i da mi ga netko pričuva jednu noć jer se budio svakih dva, tri sata. 
s vremenskim odmakom mislim da je i tvoje i moje stanje skroz normalno.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je to s obje kćeri trajalo do nekih 18 mjeseci.

ne toliko intenzivno, mogla sam se odvojiti od njih (pogotovo ako su s tatom, tad mi to uopće nije bio problem), ali tu negdje oko njihove godine i pol sam potpuno spremna i već poprilično željna da idem na posao, da ih ostavim nekom na čuvanje na više sati, da izađem van navečer itd itd

----------


## Lutonjica

a ovo što piše mamitzi, to mi se također puuuno puta dogodilo   :Grin:  i to u tih istih 18 mjeseci

----------


## kajsa

s prvim djetetom je trajalo godinu dana.
nitko nije navaljivao da ga vodi u šetnje jer nije htio biti u kolicima i tražio je sisu svako malo.

s drugim još traje ali smanjenim intenzitetom. nisam toliko osjetljiva, a i dobro bi mi došlo da ju netko odvede na sat-dva. također nema zainteresiranih   :Grin:

----------


## upornamama

> s prvim djetetom je trajalo godinu dana.
> nitko nije navaljivao da ga vodi u šetnje jer nije htio biti u kolicima i tražio je sisu svako malo.
> 
> s drugim još traje ali smanjenim intenzitetom. nisam toliko osjetljiva, a i dobro bi mi došlo da ju netko odvede na sat-dva. također nema zainteresiranih


Identično.

----------


## frost

dok god bude sisao bice uz mene non-stop, moze neko samo da nam se pridruzi

ja tvojoj svekrvi ne bi dala da ga sama seta jer vidim da ima problem sa dojenjem. plasila bi se da mu ne uvali nesto u usta pre vremena

----------


## Nia_Zg

Hajde hajde, kroz par mjeseci ćeš jedva čekati da odeš nekud u dućan, a onda ćeš kao i ja stalno razmišljati kako je bebi s tatom doma i žuriti se da se što prije vratiš  :Laughing:   Odvajanje nam je i s navršenih 8. mjeseci teško...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Odvajanje koje će *meni biti ugodno* dogodilo mi se sa starijim djetetom oko 3 g., a s mlađim sada nešto prije 2 g. To je doba kada su bile spremne da mi kada kažem da odlazim, poljubim ih i izađem iz stana one mahnu, poljube, kažu 'vimo se uskojo'. 

Inače, meni je u početku odvajanje od mlađeg djeteta išlo užasno teško, počela bih se tresti. No, tako mi je često bilo i kad bih se s njom u marami udaljila od kuće, recimo dalje od 15 min. pješačenja od kuće. Ona je imala gadne grčeve u svako doba dana i ne jednom mi se dogodilo da mi se tako užasno izvija, a da ja ne mogu otići kući. Nije ugodno kada je dijete u takvim krikovima biti na ulici. Zanimljivo da se sada od nje puno lakše odvajam nego od ove starije u isto vrijeme.

----------


## jkitanov

Živimo sami, pomoći nemam, spavamo skupa, kupamo se skupa, nosamo par sati na dan..... 
I kada ga mm uzma na par minuta da prošeta u MT do trgovine, ja ga za 5min moram nazvati da vidim da je sve ok. Sveki ga dođe pričuvati jednom u mj dana na sat-dva i ja joj spakiram MT i svako malo virkam kroz prozor di je? MM želi otići sam sa dj do svojih, a ja brže bolje obućem se i odem s njima. Studiram i idem samo na ispite dok mm i miš šetaju blizu škole. Predavanja preskaćem, kuma mi šalje poštom knjige i slaže isprike umjesto mene. Strah me od pomisli na jaslice i radno vrijeme od 12sati/dan. 
A onda si mislim, kako su sve moje kolegice uspjele, pa i mi čemo nekako. Valjda to odvajanje ide nekim svojim prirodnim putem.

----------


## adonisa

mi smo totalno zaljepljeni - u dvije godine i dva mjeseca bili smo razdvojeni možda dva-tri puta po pola sata jer sam morala doktoru ili zubaru (i tada ga je čuvao MM)   :Grin:  
sve kućanske poslove, trgovine, frizere i što već treba obavljamo bez problema zajedno i ne pada mi napamet ostavljati ga nekome na čuvanje ili pustiti ga nasamo s bakama u šetnju (naravno, uvijek nam se mogu pridružiti!)

----------


## miele

Moj stariji sin ima 5 godina a kćer svega 3 mjeseca,i moram priznati da sve to čitam s nevjericom.Cure mislim da se vi bojite da će vas djeca zaboraviti ako ih netko pričuva ili da će vam zamjerati što niste bili s njima 24 h.Ja sam zaposlena majka dvoje djece trenutačno na rodiljnom dopustu (onom od 6 mj. jer si zbog plaće ne mogu dopustiti duže) i stvarno bi se bezrazložno opterećivala kako će moja djeca me manje voljeti ili bila ljubomorna što će netko više biti s njima nego ja.Majka nije instant zanimanje i mislim da jedino s vremenom postajemo bolje,strpljivije i nježnije a to klinci osjete,uostalom vjerujte mi za svaku majku dijete osjeća ono što za nikog drugog ne i mislim da svi ostali mogu biti ljubomorni na nas.Sjećam se dobro jedne situacije s starijim,uglavnom već kad je imao 11 mj. ja sam ga uporno željela naučiti da kaže mama,a on uporno nije mogao to izgovoriti,i onda jedan dan na poslu nazvao me muž da mi kaže kako je švrćo rekao mama a ja sam plakala jer to nisam čula sama od njega,ali zato sljedećih mjesec dana moje malo pile je svakoga zvalo mama tako da mi je to definitivno pokazalo da nisam ništa izgubila niti je on zaboravio mene zato što nisam stalno bila s njim!!!

----------


## Diami

Ja sam morala prije tjedan i pol početi raditi, malo prije K. prvog rođendana.   :Sad:  Patim još i danas. Ne bojim se da će me zaboraviti, ali sam neizmjerno tužna (a i ljuta u isto vrijeme) što netko drugi s njim provodi više vremena nego ja, što mu mnogo manje mogu praviti društvo u njegovom otkrivanju svijeta nego do sada, pomoći ako zapne i veseliti se ako uspije u nećemu. Jer smatram da to nije prirodno. I mislim da ja definitivno gubim... :/

----------


## miele

Djeca su puno prilagodljivija nego što mislimo,po mom mišljenju nije smak svijeta otići raditi i priuštiti tom djetetu nešto financijski više i bolje nego da sjedim doma.Danas je teško definitivno naći ravnotežu između posla i obitelji i uvijek nešto trpi,ja bih voljela reći da mi novac ne treba i da mogu živjeti od ljubavi prema mužu i djeci ali u stvarnom svijetu to nije tako i zato radim kompenzaciju makar katkada veći dio dana nisam s njima.Kada odlazim njima se to podrazumijeva i nikad me K. nije pitao zašto radim i zašto kasno dolazim doma,i njima moj izostanak stvara osjećaj slobode i odgovornosti i što je dijete starije to će i ozbiljnije početi shvaćati svoje mjesto u obitelji a to je pozitivno(što prije ga osamostaliti) iskustvo koje ga priprema za život.Mislim da svako dijete mora upoznati različite osjećaje odmalena kako bi se u životu nosio i s gorim stvarima od spoznaje da mame nema 8 sati na dan.Sve mame koje rade su prošle i loše i dobre dane sa svojom djecom bez da su šta izgubile ili propustile,
znam iz iskustva.

----------


## argentina

ja isto imam problemčić kaj ne dam nikom da mi nosi i mazi bebu.
dobro, ja sam rodila prije 4 tjedna.

evo baš sam temu otvorila sad o tome kak ne podnosim da mi drugi nose bebu.
dobro, lakše mi je kad vidim da nisam jedina frikuša.

moj je problem kako drugima objasnit da mi ga ne diraju, a za odvajanje se još ne brinem  8) 

jedino ga mm-u mogu ostavit i mirjno se ic prostet pol sata ili odspavat u drugu sobu.

----------


## sanjaneo

krenula sam na posao pred tri mjeseca i još uvijek svaki dan skoro plačem a kući se vračam trčeći   :Laughing:  ja s nadam da će uskoro popustiti

----------


## miele

Sve će to s vremenom doći na svoje,što se tiče diranja djeteta tu sam i ja moram priznati frikuša ja mrzim kad je netko želi poljubiti jednostavno se naježim,teško je to drugima objasniti ali katkad sam i bila bezoobrazna pa to više ne rade,mala ima 3 mjeseca i uglavnom je sa mnom a ostavljam je jedino mami ili svekrvi.

----------


## ZIMA

Za puno mama - uvijek će biti problem odvojiti se od klinaca.
'Beba' od 20 godina ode za vikend van a ti se ne možeš smiriti dok ne dođe doma.

----------


## dani1

Prvog sina nisam dala da itko pogleda, nitko nije bio dovoljno dobar, MM mi je govorio da sam užasno posesivna jer sam i njemu teška srca prepuštala maloga. Kad je krenuo u jaslice, nakon dva tjedna smo ga ispisali na moje inzistiranje i tek sam baki silom prilika dala ga u ruke.
S curkom je bilo već malo bolje, jer ja ipak nisam sama mogla stići baš sve pa je MM dobio puno veću ulogu. 
Sad s trečim bumo vidli. MM je preuzeo dosta na sebe oko prvo dvoje, a za sada najmlađeg nedam nikome. Da mogu najradije bih sve sama, ali probam se kulirati. Osim toga curka mi je puno samostalnija od starijeg sina u njezinoj dobi. A da su klinci prilagodljivi, e jesu i nisu im majke neophodne 24 sata dnevno kak si mi to zabrijemo.

----------


## sandra23

ja malu nisam dala prvih mjesec-dva nikame osim jako iskusnih jer je bila minijaturno nedonošće i bilo me strah da ju netko ne polomi,a nitko se nije niti previše gurao da ju drži jer ih je tekođer bilo strah.poslije tog doba dala bi ju pomaziti i nositi,zašto ne,mislim da više različitih ljubavi i odnosa(bake,tete itd) puno više koriste djetetu nego da ga držimo samo za sebe.kao pto je netko već rekao,mama je samo jedna i nitko neće to ugroziti zato što je bebu malo pomazio.
sa 4 mjeseca njezina smo se prvi put odvojile(tako da sam ja otišla s mm a ona je ostala sa kumom).meni je bilo super,i koliko god sam razmišljala o njoj imla sam osjećaj da sam malo udahnula svježine u svoj život.
sa njenih godinu dana kad sam krenula raditi-moram reći da sam jedva dočekala da se malo maknem od kuće i dječijih okupacija-osjećala sam se već pomalo tupavo od jednoličnosti svog života.
za mene je to bila dobitna kombinacija,ja sam bila puno raspoloženija i mislim i kvalitetnija samim time što život više nije bio samo kuhinja i beba.nisam imala problema sa odvajanjem.
sa drugim ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## zarrin

> ja malu nisam dala prvih mjesec-dva nikame osim jako iskusnih jer je bila minijaturno nedonošće i bilo me strah da ju netko ne polomi,a nitko se nije niti previše gurao da ju drži jer ih je tekođer bilo strah.poslije tog doba dala bi ju pomaziti i nositi,zašto ne,mislim da više različitih ljubavi i odnosa(bake,tete itd) puno više koriste djetetu nego da ga držimo samo za sebe.kao pto je netko već rekao,mama je samo jedna i nitko neće to ugroziti zato što je bebu malo pomazio.
> sa 4 mjeseca njezina smo se prvi put odvojile(tako da sam ja otišla s mm a ona je ostala sa kumom).meni je bilo super,i koliko god sam razmišljala o njoj imla sam osjećaj da sam malo udahnula svježine u svoj život.
> sa njenih godinu dana kad sam krenula raditi-moram reći da sam jedva dočekala da se malo maknem od kuće i dječijih okupacija-osjećala sam se već pomalo tupavo od jednoličnosti svog života.
> za mene je to bila dobitna kombinacija,ja sam bila puno raspoloženija i mislim i kvalitetnija samim time što život više nije bio samo kuhinja i beba.nisam imala problema sa odvajanjem.
> sa drugim ćemo vidjeti.


a ja eto, imam neki grč od pomisli da kad se vratim na posao sad nakon njegove 1.god. ćemo provoditi zajedno samo par sati dnevno. inače, svoj posao stvarno volim kao i profesiju i faks koji sam završila i nisam mislila da će mi biti ovako teško se odvojiti od moje bebe.  a kad odem obavit nešto bez njega osjećam se kao da mi fali nešto i uopće se ne mogu opustiti.

----------


## Loryblue

moj malac ima skoro 5 i pol miseci. ja sam počela radit 2 dana prije nego je napunio 4 miseca. prvi tjedan mi ga je bilo teško (ali ne i užasno) ujutro ostavit mojoj mami. sad mi je već to sasvim ok. je li mu falim dok me nema? možda. jer mislim kako je još uvik pre mali da bi znao je li mene nema 8 minuta ili 8 sati.

čitam ovdje vaše osjećaje i vezanost za bebu (ne znam je li vam prva beba) ali ja s malim neću ponovit grešku vezanja za mene kao što sam napravila s malom. jer pretjerana vezanost i posesivnost nisu ništa puno dobrog donile ni meni ni njoj. a za razliku od nekih ovdje nju je mogao nosit ko kog je htio i želio.  :Grin:

----------


## miele

Kad bih konstantno razmišljala zna li moje dijete koliko dugo mene nema vjerovatno nikud ne bih stigla ni otići.Definitivno smatram da sam kvalitetnija i bolja majka kada "pustim mozak na pašu " barem jedanput tjedno i prolutam malo gradom,mene osobno ubija jednoličnost i jedva čekam da uspostavim ritam odlaska na posao i dolaska kući i mislim da malena neće ni u jednom trenutku osjetiti da nema mamu kada joj zatreba ,shvatit će da u životu ima i drugih ljudi za osloniti.Najmanji problem su djeca većinom majke i okolina to doživljava kao traumično iskustvo pa se tako i postavlja prema djetetu a dijete je jedna velika spužva,a opet ako netko želi da mu dijete visi nad glavom 24 h valjda je i to u redu(time se ništa niti dobiva niti gubi).

----------

